# Please help.... Bachmann track questions



## MrCaliman (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello I am new to G scale trains. 
My landlord told me about this site... I believe he frequents here also. 
I bought a Bachmann Fastmail trainset at a garage sale about 6 months ago. before that I was building a H.O. scale layout of Disneyland. 
I am trying to put the Bachmann layout outside But many people have told me the track wont last and will rust. I live in S. Calif. 
It did rust well what track I have I still need Plenty more track But I am Very limited on my funds right now. 
I tried a experiment today.... I took some Gloss varnish water based and painted it on a track let it dry and sanded it lightly, I tested the engine and it seamed to work fine. 
My question is can I do this to the track outside with a varnish that wont come off with water? Has anyone else tried this? 
Please Help 
Thanks Mitch


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, you can do about anything you like. Whether it will work or not is a different matter. 

I think your track will still rust out from the inside of the hollow rail. Even in S. California, outside is a harsh environment. Get brass or stainless track. 

Does your loco have batteries in it? If so, you might find Aluminum less expensive.


----------



## MrCaliman (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Torby! 
batteries? no It`s electric the coal tender has a space for a 9volt but thats just for the chuffing sound. I do have a few straight brass lgb tracks I got those really cheap 5 bucks for four 4ft track.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

See if you can find some more at that price  Metal prices have been going nuts, and track seems to contain osmium these days.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I too have tried Bachmann track outdoors and found that even morning dew caused rust. Also, the Bachmann track is hollow and anything of any weight that falls on the track will cause it to deform, permanently. 

You can mate Bachmann track with LGB, simply and carefully pry out the black "tongue" at the end of the Bachmann track piece. Now it is a simple matter to gently squeeze and slip the Bachmann track into the slip-on LGB connector. Save the black metal "tongue" in case you want to re-install it for re-use with Bachmann track.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Sometime back within the last year, I read some posts from a guy who was given a bunch of Bachmann track. Since it was free, he installed it on his back deck. As I recall, he had some ideas how to treat the track to prevent, or at least delay the rust. The treatment did not interfere with the electric current. He was going to post an update some months later, but I did not see how it worked out. 

I set up a loop several years back with Lionel track, which is also hollow. The track has only been used for battery power, so conductivity was not an issue. The track has held up very well to the elements, as well as being walked on. 

Paul


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachmann track will rust, but the train will run fine on all other track, I use my Bachmann inside and Aristo outside, I plan on making a joining track to link the inside outside to the outside, I will do it by cutting the black tip off the Bachmann track and putting it in the other rail to give the end strength.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't mind the tight radius R-1 track circles (same diameter as your Bachmann) from LGB and Aristocraft starter sets come up on ebay all the time, and often go for about $25 sometimes less. Search the word "track" under the g scale category. There were over 30 listings for full circles (12 pieces of LGB 1100 or similar) this morning. Just be patient, and watch the shipping handling charges as occasionally the apparent bargains aren't.


----------



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

The stuff does real well as looking like abandoned lines when rusted and dirty. Just paint the ties an aged color or bury them.


----------



## MrCaliman (Apr 25, 2008)

Posted By GlacierBill on 05/16/2008 3:04 AM
The Bachmann track will rust, but the train will run fine on all other track, I use my Bachmann inside and Aristo outside, I plan on making a joining track to link the inside outside to the outside, I will do it by cutting the black tip off the Bachmann track and putting it in the other rail to give the end strength.




Hmm... thanks for the Input. 
I guess I will try something like that Until I can get some solid brass track. 
I was getting discouraged Until yesterday When I rode the DLRR 
I know what Im doing this weekend lol


----------



## MrCaliman (Apr 25, 2008)

Posted By lurch on 05/16/2008 3:00 PM
The stuff does real well as looking like abandoned lines when rusted and dirty. Just paint the ties an aged color or bury them.



My local hobby shop said I have to have a wider radius for my Big Hauler Bachmann trains.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

I always thought the Big Hauler sets look a bit awkward on the 4' Bachmann curves going round in circles. 5' or 8' radius brass track would be a better (but more expensive) choice for outdoors. 

I use Aristo, USA Trains, LGB, and Piko track outside. They all work fine. Indoors I use Lionel track with 5' radius curves for my temporary layouts. It snaps together easily so I can set up a 100' loop in about 15 minutes. All my Bachmann track stays boxed up in the shed. 

Paul


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By MrCaliman on 05/22/2008 1:37 PM

My local hobby shop said I have to have a wider radius for my Big Hauler Bachmann trains.





I have never really seen any equipment that looked good on a 4' diameter track, but to say that you 'have' to have a wider radius is simply not true. Of course bigger is better, but it will work. 

Matt


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

My local hobby shop said I have to have a wider radius for my Big Hauler Bachmann trains.

i think, your local hobbyshop "has" to make a sale... 
if big hauler means the 4-6-0 from bachmann, - i use it on R1 curves. it even runs on a curve, that has one and a half inch less radius, than R1. 
sure, it looks better on larger curves. 

and for the bachmann track i found a good service: in the shelf to put my locos upon it. 

korm 
.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to run mine on 4 and 5 ft diameter curves. That's one of the reasons I picked it: Operates on tight curves.


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

I have used a chemical annealing solution to stop some of the rust, but not all. The solution was a chemical that you dip or paint on, if I remember correctly. I think I got it from Micro-Mark. 

http://www.micromark.com/


----------

